# sharing a bone with me



## Tny (Apr 15, 2011)

It is cute. But Is it really sharing or wanting to play when my 6 month old brings her bone to you? I just pet her and tell she's a good girl.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think it's great, it shows trust, IMO. Halo does the same thing, we made a game out of it. She'll bring a bone and sit in front of me, waiting for me to hold it for her while she chews it. (Yes - well trained human! :rofl I ask her "can I have that?", she lets go, I tell her what a good girl she is and give it back. For some reason, she finds this amusing.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

When my dog brings a bone to me it usually means she wants me to check and see if there is any marrow left in the middle that she can't get at. Sometimes she also brings me squeaky toys, but I don't know why. I ask her but she just looks at me and tilts her head. Like ...
<<----------


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog is 4 yrs old and every now and then he'll
bring us a toy or a bone and stand in front of us
and shake it or drop it near us. i figure he wants to
play or he wants some attention or maybe he's bored. 
when he acts like this i'll take him out and play with him
or i'll pet him real good, etc. i don't ignore him. i figure
he wants something and i'll try to provide it. i don't
know if i'm doing what he wants but i definitely give
him attention. 



Tny said:


> It is cute. But Is it really sharing or wanting to play when my 6 month old brings her bone to you? I just pet her and tell she's a good girl.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i agree its trust.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Agree, too, trust and maybe you can hold it for her in a way she can reach it/chew it better. Enjoy!!!!!!!!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Riley always brings his bones to me. When he drops it in my lap and sits down staring at me I interpret it as attention-seeking behavior. When he puts it on or near my lap and continues to happily chew it, I interpret it as him showing me he trusts me and that he just wants to be near me.


----------

